# 9.9 No More !!!



## Sunfish (Jun 19, 2004)

Well it is official, ODNR is changing the rules for 9.9 horsepower limits on 5 lakes here in Ohio. ODNR is proposing a pilot program for 4 lakes located in state wildlife areas and one state park. They are as follows: State Wildlife Areas - Knox Lake, Oxbow Lake, Lake Rupert and Lake La Su Ann. The state Park Lake will be Burr Oak. ODNR has been lobbied by B.A.S.S. to remove horspower limits to allow boats with unlimited horsepower engines to use these lakes. The boats with unlimited horsepower will be restircted to traveling at "no wake" speeds. This pilot program is for a two year period. The enforcement aspects of the "no wake" are still being looked into. The rules for this program have already been submitted to Joint Committee on Agency Rule Review (JCARR) for approval. Shortly there will be an official news release and that will be followed by the first public hearing on March 6 to accept comments on this proposal. It is understood that ODNR supports this proposal. At the end of the two year period, there will be a review to see how well it worked.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I wish it was being done on some better lakes. IMO they should go with a speed limit instead of no wake. You can't even troll @ 4 to 5 mph without leaving a wake.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

I think this is a good idea.

There are times when 9.9+ is essential to use. It is good to have it available.
And with so many people fooling with carburetors, their 9.9 is really a lot more anyway.

Also the gray area of having 2 motors and only using one is a problem.
...


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

How about the wake these 200 H.P. make loading and unloading a boat?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

> How about the wake these 200 H.P. make loading and unloading a boat?


That is unnecessary.
...


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Guess there will be alot of bugs to work out on the whole issue. I've seen the so-called 9.9's on Hoover leave bigger wakes than my 19ft Champion at idle. I call them 29.9's It would be nice if I could splash my boat in some of the restricted lakes and I would not mind following the rules at all, I'd just like to see the final fine print on the issues before John Law comes at me with his ticket book. :B


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

I hope it works out.I would like to see this statewide.
I can load/unload my 200hp boat with very little if any wake!You don't need to get crazy loading or unloading,if someone is doing this they don't have any idea what they are doing.
My 200hp boat also leaves less of a wake while running on plane than any 9.9 boat that is plowing all kind of water.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Champion188 Elite said:


> My 200hp boat also leaves less of a wake while running on plane than any 9.9 boat that is plowing all kind of water.



True...a properly trimmed 19 foot bass boat running at 60 mph leaves about as much wake as a nice sized largemouth charging a top-water plug. WRITE THAT BASS A TICKET!!!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

As has been pointed out by most I wish our state would enforce speed limits as opposed to these no wake limits, Wake is to subjective, anything that is moving the water will make a wake, and the size of the wake is determined by the amount of water moved, For me personally "no wake" is not well enough defined to be enforced fairly. Much easier to go with a speed limit. But most boat speedos are horribly inaccurate anyway so Who knows.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I think the biggest downfall of this plan will be the manpower necessary to enforce this new law and as was mentioned infractions will be on a case-by-case basis and dependent on the officers point of view that day.

IMHO the 9.9 limitation on most lakes is to deter traffic and noise, not wake. Hoover was tested to have the cleanest water in Ohio, and Alum was one of the worst. On a busy day at Hoover you might see 3-4 dozen motorized boats out on the lake. At Alum you might see 300-400. 

Probably not a coincidence.


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

This is a big mistake! You know there will be idiots out there going way too fast. Enforcement will be a joke since they are already strapped for cash. If you want to fish these lakes so bad with your big boat BUY A 9.9! You guys already have $25 to $45,000 invested in your boat so spend another $2000 for a kicker if you want to fish these lakes so bad.
Sorry to vent but this is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

That is one downfall of removing the 9.9 restriction,it will bring in a few pleasure boats which will in turn make the lakes more crowded and as said more noise.
I think fisherman (hopefully) will abide by the rules. With all the modifications that can be done to 9.9's anymore there are some guys getting really quick speeds out of them.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I would also like to add that I personally would not be as opposed to lifting 9.9 restrictions and allowing 10mph limits on certain lakes *IF* it was limited to fishing boats only. (Anyone who has spent an afternoon at Alum dodging the PWC's and fighting wake from 30' racing boats would understand.)

Again, it comes down to enforcement. There are thousands of cops on the road statewide, but people still break the speed limit. Don't see how a handful of water officers is going to manage thousands of acres of water spread all over the state.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I don't think you'll see pleasure boaters with a no wake or speed limit law in place. Why would they come to a lake like that? But it would open it up (no pun intended) to a lot of us that have bigger boats. And I WISH my boat was worth 20 grand.


----------



## TBO (Feb 8, 2008)

This is just the first step for B.A.S.S. and ODNR, they have long coveted unlimited horsepower for Hoover and other lakes. There are more than enough lakes with unlimited horsepower, please let those of us with small boats fish in peace. I have seen 2oo hp boats on Clear Fork, which has a speed limit, going full throttle. I have also been on Alum and the "bass boats" will go by you while you are trying to fish at full speed with no regard to you or your boat.
If you realy want to fish these 9.9 lakes then buy a 9.9!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

If you need an example of what's going to happen, look no further...

No wake DOES NOT COMPUTE, DOES NOT COMPUTE! 

Here's what's going to happen...

1) It will pass because of extra revenue that is so desperately needed
2) Homeowners and others will complain about shore erosion, noise, poor enforcement, and pollution
3) You'll have more posts about people breaking the rules

I know there are many responsible boat operators with large HP motors, but I'm sorry to say that speed is too tempting to get from one place to the other when you have the means available (I know most of you on here do not think that way, but unfortunately it's the few bad apples that everyone will remember)...I just don't think it will be enforced properly.

Speed limits would be nice if everyone had GPS...not going to happen...
No wake is the best we have and is already subjective. I just hope they don't consider doing this with the 9.9 MWCD lakes! Piedmont is my slice of heaven


----------



## Rockfish41 (Sep 28, 2007)

You will see the pleasure boaters on the no wake lakes .Go to summit lake in indiana. they are every where. I know that most fisherman will obey the law but theres always going to be that few that dont care.Of course its my opinion but every has the option to buy what size motor they want knowing that there are 9.9 lakes in ohio. i personally started with an8 h.p. on a 14 ft. semi v .i then bought an 18 ft. with a 90hp., knowing i couldnt fish 9.9 lakes anymore.now im full circle ,a fishing pontoon with a 9.9 on it so i can fish the 9.9 lakes.its everyones choice.i wish they would leave the 9.9 lakes alone


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Any boat moving through the water is going to make some sort of wake. So what do they really mean by "NO Wake". A budy of mine asked the Sheriff at Partage Lakes how they define no wake. They sheriff told him that if your wake has white water then you are in violation. It really blows my mind how many boats violate the No Wake at PL. It is NOT just pleasure boaters either. I don't own a gas motor at all nor do I fish any restricted HP lakes so this really wont affect me at all. But my .02 worth is this: 
#1) What ever the rules are, people are going to break them. Look at all the posts here on OGF for people wanting to know how to modify thier 9.9s to get extra HP. 
#2) a No Wake rule will slow everyone down including the boats with 9.9s
#3) 30&#37; of boats wont even know how to define NO Wake
#4) another 20% just wont care and push it then try to play dumb later.
#5) It doesnt really matter what I think it will pass because the lobying group has more money to throw at the politicians.

All in all the only differance this will make is more boats and more noise
More boats will lead to more polution and litter.
More noise will lead to less peace and quiet.

If you really want to make a differance make a boat limit not a HP limit or Speed limit or wake limit. ie. Only so many boats allowed on the lake at a time. Of course this will never happen.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck with those larger motors at Knox, hope you don't ruin too many props on the stump end. 

When I purchased my in land lake boat I decided on the type of lakes I wanted to fish and bought a boat accordingly. It happened to be a nice 14 foot semi-v with a new 9.9 HP motor on it. Granted it was not always easy on the larger lakes so for the most part I stay off of them unless it is the middle of the night or really off season. I was well aware if I bought a bigger boat I would not be able to fish Knox, Hoover and places like that. I made a decision and have not regretted it since, nothing beats going out to a lake like that and enjoying a little peace without a ton of boat traffic. 

As for the modifying engines, I am sure that happens I will let you know though I do indeed have a true 9.9 HP engine, and I do not see too many boats out there faster then mine and mine is loaded down with boards to dampen sound. I think a lot of the 9.9 to 15 mods are done on older engines that do not run as well as a newer 9.9 anyway so they do not make that big of a difference. Not to say that does not happen but it is rarer then what you may think on here.

Anyway I will keep a wary eye on Knox hopefully it does not effect that body of water too badly. Some of the best eating channel cats in the state come out of there which I attribute to a relatively clean body of water. I guess big money B.A.S.S will keep winning so no matter what I think or want it is still going to happen, so much for the little man and I am glad I never knowingly gave the organization a dime out of my pocket.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

It comes full circle every year. But this time the big lobby groups win. If this is an open minded test of a few lakes for a couple years, so be it. I guess that we can not stop that. Little guys can't fight the lobbiest. I promised myself that I would never get into this question again, but I can't help myself. I own a small boat. I could buy a big boat. I could sign my kids money away for a 30 year boat payment and pay $50.00 a day for gas but I don't choose to. That don't mean that others are wrong. We are not all the same. That is what makes life great. I choose a small boat on restricted lakes for the quite fishing and lesser boats. I have fished Alum as well as Salt Fork. Those boats can roll mine over without even trying. B.A.S.S. needs to remember just that. We have two very different style fishermen going after bass. They should help to protect both sides. Keep some small lakes for small boats and big lakes for big boats. The odd difference is that if all boats can go on all lakes, little boats loose. Any lake could be overwelmed with both big and little boats. If there are too many boats, the big ones can go to an unrestricted lake where little boats don't go for safty reasons. Big boats have more choices. Little boats will have to stay on the what ever they will call it, "no wake lakes" and hope to find some shore line. What is no wake? A ripple is a wake. An over active lake patrol can call anything a wake. What about speed limit. Lets say they put a 10mph limit on everyone. I know my boat plows at 10mph. So what will a big bass boat do with a 250hp do at 10mph. One last thing and I will shut up. Has anyone considered the acreage of unrestricted lakes vs 9.9 lakes in Ohio. We are not KY or Minnisota with huge lakes and lots of them. We only have a limited amount of lakes in Ohio. If you add up the unrestricted lakes and include Erie, they have lots of acres. I myself, have fewer choices. No way would I take my boat on Erie. Think of us little guys for now, its just not the right idea for Ohio. Lets don't race on the lake, but when you get to the nursing home, I bet my jazzy 111 will out run yours.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'd probably be singing a different tune if it was hoover, but for now I'm content with the fact it's only a 2 yr pilot program. Now it's up to the high HP guys to demonstrate how badly they want this reg to become permanent. If I was a tournament director I'd be laying down the law to my membership in no uncertain terms .


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a 14' with a 15Hp. It's not the expensive and fast bass boats that rock the hell out of me when i'm fishing, it's the big high horse power pleasure boats. Heck a bass boat can go past me 60mph and leave only a small ripple of wake. They have got those boats made so they skim the water now a days.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't support this proposal at all.

This is ODNR caving to money. They will have to increase enforcement with more manpower. And where do they pay for that manpower...Licenses. So now you can putter with a 60hp or bigger motor. Yee Haw! Hope all you big boat guys like paying more for that license to boat and fish cause that's what you'll get.

If you want to fish the restricted lakes get a smaller boat. I fish those QUIET waters for a reason. If I wanted to fish the big waters I'd get a bigger boat. I love how everyone complains there is no quiet place to fish. Well there is but everyone wants to jam those places with big noisy boats. Then everyone will complain about the crowds at these places. Ridiculous!


----------



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

I disagree with this decision. I have a Champion 203 with a 225 hp Evinrude for Ohio's larger bodies of water. However, I enoy the peacefulness of the 9.9hp lakes. I have a 16' Lowe Roughneck with a 9.9 to use on the restricted areas. ODNR doesn't have the staff to police this. I don't think I will be taking my Champion to Knox Lake anytime soon to find out.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

do away with the terms "no wake" and "speed limits" and go with an idle only restriction. any boat with an outboard larger than 10 HP can only idle. Put the boat in gear and apply NO throttle. this would eliminate anyone arguing over what "no wake" is or what "speed" they were running. Just my .02


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

V-MAX200 said:


> do away with the terms "no wake" and "speed limits" and go with an idle only restriction. any boat with an outboard larger than 10 HP can only idle. Put the boat in gear and apply NO throttle. this would eliminate anyone arguing over what "no wake" is or what "speed" they were running. Just my .02


People will just set their engines to "idle" at a higher speed  Trust me no matter what the rules are the bad apples will find a way around it.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Except for possibly some of those bass rockets I've seen in tournaments at Mosquito who will blast thru a pack of drifting or anchored small fishing boats and not look back to see if any sank, I think the majority of fishermen with larger boats will honor the rules of this trial. The majority of pleasure boaters I've observed at West Branch and Berlin don't seem to know the rules apply to them, or are just boating-ignorant in general! I've been within casting distance of the shoreline at both lakes and had tubers and jetskis come, wide open, between me and the shoreline. Both of these lakes have a great deal of shoreline erosion and large, beautiful, hundred-year old hardwood trees are falling into the lake all the time. These shorelines are usually clearly marked with signs and/buoys but I guess these people can't read-another sign of ignorance! I'm sure these same type people will utilize these 'test' lakes and kill it for the fishermen-and themselves in two years.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

DarbyMan said:


> Hope all you big boat guys like paying more for that license to boat and fish cause that's what you'll get.



In reality, the guys with the bigger boats and larger HP motors that are restricted from using these restricted HP lakes are paying for them now. The largest percentage of registered boats have motors that exceed the current HP restrictions, their registration fees today go to support the lake they are restricted from using.

So if we were being totally fair about the disbursement of funds collected from boat registration fees, no monies from the larger boats should be used to support lakes they are restricted from using. All smaller HP boats are permitted to use any lake that allows gasoline motors.There are no minimum HP lakes. Maybe all of the current lakes that are not restricted to 9.9 should have a minimum HP requirement of 10 HP or more. If you want to fish Alum or Delaware, Indian, etc, etc, you must have a HP or more

If the boat registration form had a place to designate the HP and the monies from the larger HP registration was not distributed to support any restricted lakes I think you would not hear nearly as many complaints and concerns.

You have a small user group that is benefiting and being supported financially by a large group that is restricted from using the resource.

A wake restriction makes perfect sense, those supporting and paying for a resource should be able to use it.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> So if we were being totally fair about the disbursement of funds collected from boat registration fees, no monies from the larger boats should be used to support lakes they are restricted from using.


Come on Lundy, we all know life isn't fair.
What about people without kids who have to pay property taxes to schools?
There are a million other examples That I won't go into.
If the high horsepower people want to use restricted lakes, let them buy a 9.9 and a smaller, cheaper boat.

A perfect example is West Branch. Half the lake is idle only. I see many, many yahoos with the bigger boats (in most cases fishermen), blasting down the idle only area of the lake.

I have a 25 hp. I thought about a 9.9 when I bought the boat for Pyma, Piedmont, Leesville but made a decision for the bigger motor. I couldn't fish those lakes for a few years till I got a 9.9 so I could fish those lakes.

Thanks goodness the state will not be able to open the Muskingum lakes to oversized boats.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> What about people without kids who have to pay property taxes to schools?


Apples and oranges comparison. Education is mandated by law and supposedly benefits all in society. No mandated fishing laws.




Lewzer said:


> If the high horsepower people want to use restricted lakes, let them buy a 9.9 and a smaller, cheaper boat.


Sounds like you would agree with a minimum HP restriction. If smaller HP people want to use a non restricted lake, let them buy a bigger more expensive boat?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Sounds like you would agree with a minimum HP restriction. If smaller HP people want to use a non restricted lake, let them buy a bigger more expensive boat?


 
Like I did? Then I decided I'd really like to fish the hp restricted lakes and got a 9.9.
You don't hear me whining about jetskiers or big powerboats. I have sat many times in the middle of Mosquito fishing in a kayak or in the middle of WB or Tappan fishing while all the oversized boats fly around me.
Lake Erie too but that's a different ball of wax.

We'll see how this works out in the next two years. If I fished those lakes, I would have a camera at the ready at all times to photograph the big boats ignoring the speed limits.
Here's the last yahoo I photo'd on WB in the idle only area of the lake.
The DOW didn't give a hoot when I called with OH number of the boat.
Big wake, lower water level, exposed shoreline, erosion.....


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Looks like K-Gone


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

K-Gone isn't a black dude...is he? He's Polish.


----------



## LOWEMAN 165 (Dec 1, 2006)

The "no wake zone" at the one end of Westbranch is a joke anyhow. We've seen people pulling tubes over there. No one to enforce these laws most of the time. What 'til after all of the states budget cuts, should be a real free for all.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My point exactly Loweman. 
Plus, how will they enfore it? Radar gun on the water?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished a tourny at Wolf Run a few years back. 75&#37; of those 9.9's were illegal and 15's now. What makes you 9.9 guys think thats ok. They tore through there and caused such a ruckus that I have no clue how the 9.9 rule ever existed. The guys that spend more money on thier rigs and equipment are paying more taxes so why shouldnt they be allowed to use the resource. And telling the guys with larger boats to go buy a kicker is no different than them telling you to go buy a bigger boat. It doesnt soulve anything. BASS and FLW affiliates all give back in the form of conservation. They take care of the areas. 99% of the fisherman do. I think the 9.9 guys are just mad becasue they cant tear up the lake anymore and have a little more competition for there fishing hole. So what. Didnt your parents ever teach you to share. What if ODNR came out and said you 9.9 guys have your lakes so you cant use the other lakes in the state. I bet your feelings would change then and you would cry bloody murder. Bringing more fisherman brings more money to the local economy. They need gas, food, lodging, supplies, etc. No matter what you do in life there is always some idiot that will break the rules. They dont stop everyone from doing these things just to stop that 1 idiot now do they. This is a step in the right direction for everyone to have the right to use these waters.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> My point exactly Loweman.
> Plus, how will they enfore it? Radar gun on the water?


If I am not mistaken, over at O'shay and Griggs, the cruiser sits in the parking lots or wherever and shoot the boats for speed. They then call down to the patrol boat and send it after the violator.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

ncraft150 said:


> I fished a tourny at Wolf Run a few years back. 75&#37; of those 9.9's were illegal and 15's now. What makes you 9.9 guys think thats ok. They tore through there and caused such a ruckus that I have no clue how the 9.9 rule ever existed. The guys that spend more money on thier rigs and equipment are paying more taxes so why shouldnt they be allowed to use the resource. And telling the guys with larger boats to go buy a kicker is no different than them telling you to go buy a bigger boat. It doesnt soulve anything. BASS and FLW affiliates all give back in the form of conservation. They take care of the areas. 99% of the fisherman do. I think the 9.9 guys are just mad becasue they cant tear up the lake anymore and have a little more competition for there fishing hole. So what. Didnt your parents ever teach you to share. What if ODNR came out and said you 9.9 guys have your lakes so you cant use the other lakes in the state. I bet your feelings would change then and you would cry bloody murder. Bringing more fisherman brings more money to the local economy. They need gas, food, lodging, supplies, etc. No matter what you do in life there is always some idiot that will break the rules. They dont stop everyone from doing these things just to stop that 1 idiot now do they. This is a step in the right direction for everyone to have the right to use these waters.


You can chalk the Wolf Run scenario up to the bass tourney guys. Same crap happens at Hoover at their weekly bass tourneys. These go-fast bass guys tune their 15's..18's with the 9.9 stickers to go as fast as possible so they might beat a guy to a hole by a minute or two. I know there are a few at Hoover who have gone so far as to even remove the flotation foam from their boats to reduce weight.  Most of your weekend warrior types aren't so drastic. And before the bass guys start flaming me saying "not me!"...fine, but I've seen more than 1 example of what I speak of, and I'm sure you have too.

In addition to the 10hp limit, most of these lakes also have a 10mph limit. Many also have length restrictions, so you guys with really long boats have a legitimate gripe too!  

Fact is, a 9.9 on a bare 14' aluminum boat is capable of going faster than 10mph unless carrying a fairly heavy load. Even with that speed restriction in place I have *never* witnessed the speed limit enforced on anyone while fishing a hp restricted lake. A water officer has to be in the same area as the offender and have some way to accurately compute relative speed (such as a radar gun) and then catch said offender. Now, combine that with the task of enforcing a lake-wide speed limit with bigger boats and you'll have a recipe for rule-breakers. It is far easier for them to enforce rules at the ramp. 

At least in central Ohio, most of the reservoirs are built for water supply, not flood control. Boating on reservoirs like Hoover, Griggs & O'shay is actually a benefit/privilege - not a right. If push came to shove the state/cities could ban all boat traffic and fishing at all of these reservoirs if necessary. Why? Because millions of people's drinking water is more important than the relatively few boaters and fishermen.

So in the end, there are relatively few lakes with hp restrictions. Life is full of compromise and this argument is no different. Everyone is quick to complain when there is a minor inconvenience to them, but slow to act on the solution. If you own a boat with a motor larger than 10hp, an older used kicker can be had for as little as a few hundred bucks. It's a great way to fish a lake you otherwise couldn't and think of the piece of mind you'll obtain having a backup should your big motor break down on the water.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

ncraft150
You are right on bro! I get a kick out of some people,friends and relatives of mine actually who do everything in their power to get their 9.9 to be a speed demon.
15 hp carbs,speed props,and now in some of the newer motors computer chips.Do they get it done?YES some do!I have seen first hand some 9.9s that will run 25 mph on a hopped up motor.At that speed with a flat bottom aluminum style boat still plowing through the water creates a wake as big as anything else on the water.Don't think for a minute that high hp boats driven the correct way running on plane cause the shoreline erosion thats rediculous!Now making sharp turns near the bank while pulling a tube or skier is a problem,but with an IDLE speed restriction on boats over 10 hp how would that even happen?
I would say also that these 70's,80's and some 90's model 9.9s will put out far more pollution than any newer model 150 +hp ever will.

The simple fact is the 10 hp and under group don't want more pressure on their lakes!But as with everything else in life.......Things change and money talks.This is definately a good thing,and just give it some time the MWCD will follow suit.
That could be bad for my wife and job because you won't be able to drag me off of Piedmont or Clendening!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Looks like K-Gone


LOL...umm no, I've never taken my boat to West Branch...and yes I am polish and white as the white bread you ate for breakfast.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've read some of the newer posts in this thread and say who cares about the guy who builds up a 9.9 into a 15 or 18? That is not what this thread is about is it?


----------



## Sunfish (Jun 19, 2004)

Additional information about this topic. In the Feruary 1, 2008 issue of the Ohio Outdoor News, Mr. Mike Moore has an article about current regulatory changes under consideration by ODNR. In his article, Mr. Ray Petering (the state Fisheries Program Administrator) discusses the proposal. Here are several quotes from the article:

Mr. Petering is quoted - "What we're trying to do is allow (bass anglers) to get on some of our better and smaller (bass) systems...."

" The federations representing Ohio bass tournments have been the big proponent for the change, Petering said. The aformentioned lakes are among the better bass fisheries in the state."

See the article for details.


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Are there any updates to this proposed legislation? I hope it goes through I would love to fish Knox lake with my boat.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

There are alot of good points of view on both sides of the fence about this. I for one am not directly affected by this, as I don't fish any of the proposed lakes. Yet I am a firm believer in the saying "Give an inch, and they will take a mile" philosopy. I am also a believer that sometimes change is good in certain cercumstances. There is always going to be some jackass's that doesn't care, and will break any and every rule that is set. These are the same types of people that will break even size and bag limit laws.

In regards to enforcing no wake laws...thats just simply a joke. I lived on Portage Lakes in Summit County. I lived on the iron channel. I seen plenty of "No Wake" law breakers. It ranges from pleasure boaters, to bass fisherman, to jon boat fisherman." The worst law breakers that I seen on that paticular lake had to be the Tourney Bass peeps...I mean seriously, if your wake is so big that it makes my tied up boat break free from the dock...I think you're breaking the law. If your fishing East Res. Your weigh in is in 30 min. Your gonna be late, unless of coarse you create a wake back to the New state park....etc..

I lived on Springfield lake for many years of my younger life. There is no wake in effect from like 7pm till like 7am. I would see people in ski boats creating wake till dark.

Nimisila in Summit county has an electric only rule, but your allowed to have your gas mota tilted up. I have seen plenty of people use their gas mota for loading and unloading, and also seen them mota around the lake with the gas. Ummmm.....WTF are you thinking idiot...No gas mean no gas...if you can't load/unload your boat by only using your trolling mota, don't go to the lake. "Give an inch, take a mile"

West Branch is another place that cracks me up. Didn't you see the no wake sign when you went under rocksprings road...Dumb ass...

The list goes on and on. 

I am just not so sure how anyone would enforce a no wake rule. I also have no idea how one would enforce a speed limit. 

I understand both points of view, and regardless there will always be those that break the rules. 

I do not support changing 9.9 HP lakes into an idle or no wake rule...It won't work.

I also don't support chaning electric only lakes into 9.9 HP lakes. "Give an inch, and they will take a mile"

Those that are so concerned that they want to take their larger boats on 9.9 and electric only lakes should look into a jon boat with a 9.9 and electric combo. You can get the whole rig for under $1000

flash---------------------------------------out


----------

